# Advice On Shea/Aloe Please



## Chalk Creek (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi.  Just got my first tub of Shea/Aloe butter from WSP.  Had planned to add an oil and EO and whip it.  BUT, it feels so nice as it is, very smooth and creamy, not greasy on the skin, just the consistency I like.  Has anyone used it without adding an oil?  Also wondering if I can blend in an EO without remelting?  

Any advice/insights would be great.  What a profit maker this would be if my only time involved is blending in a frgagrance and filling jars! $$


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

Whenever I get my Shea it is pretty lumpy and not very usable.  I have to melt mine, or I can't do anything with it.  So maybe you got lucky with yours.  Let me know how it goes


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, this is shea with aloe vera juice blended in.  They did a really nice job blending it, extremely smooth and even, just beautiful, feels whipped.  Not sure I'm going to improve it any by adding an oil.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

That sounds wonderful, get a pic of it!  I might order some from them.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 5, 2007)

Here ya go.  As you can see, it's very creamy.

In the tub:










Scooped some out on my finger:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW I love that!  I wouldn't do anything to it!  Maybe a pinch of scent but that is it!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

What the heck? I don't have to whip a butter? That looks nice!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Wait- I have aloe juice and shea- I don't think mine will look like that- LOL!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 9, 2007)

Would aloe juice go bad though- would you need a preservative there? I looked at WSP and the only ingredients I saw listed were the shea and aloe juice?   :?


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks supernice! Just add some green / fresh scent and you're good to go!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 10, 2007)

Update:  I blended in eo's put in 2 oz jars.  I didn't melt it to add eo, just blended it well.  It is heavenly, I love this stuff.  It has a powdery smooth feel on my skin and is too easy.  Can't wait to get this in front of the customers.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck hun! I'm picking some up too for me to check it out!  Nice find and thanks for sharing!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 10, 2007)

I may have to pick up a vat of that!  I can swim in it right?  :shock:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 10, 2007)

Go to their web site and check, but the aloe is not juice, but a aloe butter they blend with shea butter.  You can buy aloe butter from several sources.  I've had samples from a couple suppliers of aloe butter. Aloe vera juice would not blend with a butter like shea without an emulsifier.  Check it out.  

ETA:  I just cut this description of how aloe butter is produced from the "From Nature With Love" web site;

*Aloe Butter is an extraction of Aloe Vera using a fatty coconut fraction to produce a soft-solid which melts on contact with the skin. It aids in rapid hydration of dry skin caused by eczema, psoriasis, rosacea, sun burn, wind burn, and general chapping. Aloe butter is suitable for a variety of skin care applications including use in lotions, soaps, skin creams and lip balms. Use it to enhance moisturization and to include the properties of aloe in your formulations. Use aloe butter at 3-5% in lotions, creams, soaps, body balms, hair balms, bath bombs and lip balms. It can also be enjoyed "as is." 

INCI Nomenclature: Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil and Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract 
Shelf Life: 1 - 2 Years 
NAOH SAP Value: .176  (converted to ounces) 
KOH SAP Value: .247 (converted to ounces) *



Paul....  :wink:


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Paul- I had aloe juice on the mind for some reason- your right I probably would need an emulsifier- this is why I stick to making butter!   

This butter looks delicious and healing!
I think I'm in love with it and haven't even tried it yet!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 10, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> Thanks Paul- I had aloe juice on the mind for some reason- your right I probably would need an emulsifier- this is why I stick to making butter!
> 
> This butter looks delicious and healing!
> I think I'm in love with it and haven't even tried it yet!



Yea, I really liked the samples I got too!  Don't ask me why I have not ordered some though? :?   It would blend very well into other firmer butters and make great creams or a nice whipped butter!  OK, now I must order some.....  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Paul.  Whatever they used, it is wonderful stuff!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 10, 2007)

Leana, let me know what you think when you get yours and I'd like to know what you decide to do with it.
Thanks


----------



## sarahjane (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey!  I just got some yesterday and it is wonderful just as it is.  I just added fragrance and left it.  It's so creamy.  I am going to experiment a little with it, add a little cocoa butter and oil.  I love this stuff!!!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh Man!!  I have to wait till after x-mas to buy some!!!  I am hoping for a big bonus this year!!!  WWWWHHHHHHHEEEEEE


----------



## Lucy (Dec 16, 2007)

This is very nice stuff. It is made of shea butter and aloe vera gel. Very soothing all by itself.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep to die for- this is perfect- I blend in some EO/FO and go- awesome butter! Love it!!


----------



## scaligirl (Dec 28, 2007)

*WSP*

I love that website!! I can't wait  to place my order. Some things I wanted don't come in until today. Has anyone looked at their BLOG? They have a business section that gives tips on all sorts of topics like finding / preparing for craft shows, pricing your products etc. 
They also have recipes and tutorials on how to make things like layered soaps. You can have a hint about their best products because the staff tells you what their favorites are.
I want to try the Shea /Aloe butter too!!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, glad to hear so many good reports on this.  I mixed in some vanilla and ylang ylang eo's.  Oh my goodness, it's wonderful and my test group went crazy over it.  Hubby likes it, too.  A real winner!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Really get it and try it, it's great. They only thing I found is that it doesn't work in lip balm well. It can seperate but that didn't happen, I just didn't like my balm texture with it in there too greasy or something.  WSP has got some good stuff- for 50.00 total I got a ton of things that I needed it was outrageous. I like the reviews on the oils as well- they are usually right on. 
Can go wrong with 6.95 shipping too!


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

This stuff look incredible. I'll have to place an order with them soon...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Whispers "link please"


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... al+Butters

Here ya go, Faithy, it's at the bottom of the page.  I just got 12 more pounds in.  Yay!


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

This is the same thing, right?

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/produ ... id=shealoe

It has some other uses/directions on it than the other link.


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 11, 2008)

I just received mine and I agree it is really nice. A little goes a long way! It is a tad oily but once it is rubbed in it is great. I used it and after 6 hours and washing my hands I could still feel it on my hands, really nice!! Hmm wonder if it would be hard to recreate heh.
Jeff


----------



## Lane (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh snap! I JUST placed my first WSP order!! I will HAVE to get this next time!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian-
Shealoe is different- The WSP butter is both butters of Shea and Aloe-
Shealoe has aloe juice- not sure if that is going to be the same texture wise.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 12, 2008)

The INCI for the WSP Shea/Aloe butter just says:

INCI Ingredients: Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit (and) Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice.


Isn't that just Shea butter with whole leaf aloe juice?


----------



## Birdie (Jan 12, 2008)

Do not...I repeat..do not put this in a tin. It _will_ rust, and in no time flat!  I experimented with several containers when I first got 'shealoe'.
It makes a great cuticle cream!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess so my bad I thought earlier in this post someone had corrected me on that so never mind it is the same thing- all in all its good- I wonder if Shealoe is cheaper then- gotta check...


----------



## Lucy (Jan 12, 2008)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> I guess so my bad I thought earlier in this post someone had corrected me on that so never mind it is the same thing- all in all its good- I wonder if Shealoe is cheaper then- gotta check...



You were right all along. It is shea butter and aloe vera juice/gel and nothing more. That is also why it is not working in your lipbalm which is normally anhydrous.


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 12, 2008)

I will try to make it myself and save some dough.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 12, 2008)

Want in on a great buy on this stuff? :wink: 


http://soapersupplies.com/mm5/merchant. ... y_Code=SLB

Paul


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 12, 2008)

Question... So it is whipped Shea butter and Aloe gel? I bought some of the Aloe Juice at Sam's that Paul uses with soap and it has Aloe Gel as the main ingredient, but then water. Do you think it would work with the water mixed in or would you need straight Aloe Gel?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 12, 2008)

My personal thinking is that it will separate if a emulsifier were not used.  I feel it is aloe vera gel or powder added to the shea butter, even though WSP states "aloe vera juice."  I'm getting 3 pounds from the source mentioned above.  I am going to add 45% aloe vera juice to 55% shea butter tomorrow and whip it together as an experiment and let set for a few days to see what happens.  If it does separate, I will heat up and add E-Way and a preservative.  I am trying 5 ounces of shea butter to 4 ounces of my Sam's Aloe Vera Juice, the 55/45% that WSP states theirs is.  I will post pictures and findings.... :wink: 

Paul

ETA:  I cut this exactly as it states at the WSP site about Shealoe Butter;

QUOTE:

 This product is an amazing combination of Aloe Vera and Refined Shea Butter. Aloe has long been considered to be a premier product for moisturizing and healing the skin while Shea Butter is known for aiding dry skin. This product melts at skin temperature.

_*Product will demulsify (separate) if heated over 131ºF. Do not heat product over 131º F. *_

Origin: United States (Shea originates in Africa)
Extraction: Expeller Pressed, Refined, Deodorized
Suggested Use Level: 


• Cold & Hot Process Soap: 3-5% 
• Lip Products: 5-100% 
• Lotions, Creams, Conditoners: 3-100% 
• SAP VALUE: KOH 0.166/NaOH 0.120 

  $7.00 for 1 lb 


  $19.00 for 3 lb 


  $188.50 for 35 lb 

Additional Product Information 
INCI Ingredients: Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit (and) Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice.

END QUOTE

Did you notice what I highlighted in bold?  My thinking is it is shea butter with an emulsifier and aloe vera juice.  I just don't see any listing for the E-Wax in the  list of ingredients though.  Test, test, test.....


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 13, 2008)

Yey Paul! Can't wait for you to experiment for me since I can't buy supplies at the moment.


----------



## tgcomn4u (Jan 14, 2008)

*SHEA/ALOE BUTTER*

You do not have to melt the butter just add your fragrances and package in  a container...


----------



## Lucy (Jan 15, 2008)

No heating is necessary. I do not think a large conpany like WholesalePlus would not list all the ingredients.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 15, 2008)

I was talking about making my own.  Heating was mentioned since they mentioned separation and deemulsifying of the product.  Deemulsifying means that it is emulsified.... :? 

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

You mean I have been whippin' shea & cussin' all this time when I could have bought this delightful combo? Looks wonderful. I will have to give it a whirl!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

Paul, can you emulsify a product through a process w/o using an emulsifying product like wax? Is there machines perhaps that could do this?


----------



## Lucy (Jan 16, 2008)

Erased. I am sorry I did not answer right.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

I know about emulsifiers both natural & non. I was wondering if it was possible to obtain emulsification w/o an emulsifier, possibly through technology.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

You know Tab., I am getting some thick natural aloe vera gell, and in my experiment I will attempt to whip 55% by weight shea butter and 45% aloe vera gel.  Perhaps they just add 100X's or 200X's dried aloe powder.
I'm going to try to find this out.  There are other suppliers who sell it too.  The product is probably made in Florida at a company who only sells to wholesalers.  I talked to them several times, got some samples, but could not swing 200 pounds of a butter minimum order!  They are on the East coast of Florida!

Paul


----------



## FSowers (Jan 17, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Want in on a great buy on this stuff? :wink:
> 
> 
> http://soapersupplies.com/mm5/merchant. ... y_Code=SLB
> ...



The have a good sale going on in the Surplus isle.


----------



## bevvy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Butter*

Hi guys.  I'm a newbie and will be experimenting with butter as soon as I've mastered soaps.  I'm assuming the Shea/Aloe butter will be used on your skin, like a moisturizer??.  And when you say mix the butter with FO is this buy hand or with a blender.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, Bevvy.  I've been using it as a moisturizer, hand lotion.  I mix in whatever essential oils I want.  I have used both a mixer and by hand.  I prefer just just whip it in by hand.  Great stuff!


----------

